# Another Smoke Daddy Review



## raider2119

About 3 years ago I purchased a small 6" smoke daddy, the smallest of the line, as I wanted to try it before investing in the "Big Kahuna".  When I received it, I was very impressed with the quality of the unit and it's ease of useage. 

My first project was smoking some Lox, or smoked salmon.... it took several tries to get the brine to where I liked the flavor, also other parts of the inital prep had to be modified to achieve the desired results, but the smoke daddy performed flawlessly.  It delivered a nice stream of smoke for about an hour, was easy to refill and relight.

I then started smoking cheeses, experimenting with all different kinds.... I would suggest that you might try looking at your local Aldi store for blocks of cheese to smoke.  The 1/8 lb blocks are perfect size for easy smoking and the prices are great!

So.... after using the smoke daddy for a while I started see where it could be improved.  That cute wooden handle on the top had charred and broken off and I replaced it with a ceramic knob from home depot which does tend to get hot, but is indestructable.  The smoke chamber MUST be cleaned thoroughly between uses.... otherwise the residue will clog the needle valve, and will seal all the parts together so you have to take a hammer and chisel to the unit to pry everything apart....    The biggest problem I had was that after I had used all of the pellets that had come with the unit and I started using wood chips, I found that unless I put the wood chips in the blender and chopped 'em down to a size similar to the pellets, they would hang up in the unit and the fire would go out.    Additionally, this unit comes with a battery powered aquarium pump...  it works well for what it is, but I was replacing batteries every time I wanted to use the smoker.....

So..... the cure.... after having this unit I realized that my mistake was basically buying the cheapest in the line.... so with a parts list I put together from studying the smoker I had, I ran down to home depot and picked up (most) of the parts I needed to make something similar to "the Big Kahuna")  I bought a decent quality aquarium pump from the internet and viola.... I had a cold smoker that was very useable.....  By the time I was done buying parts, I had approx $35 invested in the larger smoker, a fraction of the price smoke daddy is asking, but..... I did have to do some drilling, some running around, and some assembly to build the larger unit.....

The lesson to be learned here: either dont cheap out and buy the small unit, pony up the $$$ and get the BIG KAHUNA model, or..... buy the el cheapo smoke daddy and be prepared to either buy or make a larger unit.....


----------



## nickelmore

Great write up a picture would be great.   I built one that is large enough that takes chunks that works pretty good.

How big of tube were you able to find at Home Depot?


----------



## smokedaddy123

Hi
Let me introduce myself. My name is Dennis, the inventor of  the Smoke Daddy cold  smoke generator.  
Thanks for the review.  We at Smoke Daddy Inc have made some changes to the old design which addresses the issues you have brought up. First we have changed the way the air is introduced to the unit which makes for a cleaned and more natural burn. We have added larger wooden knobs. We also offer an adjustable air flow electric air pump. I agree the battery pumps worked but they are not as reliable as I would have liked. We have stopped offering them until we find a more suitable one. We also offer 4 different sizes of  Smoke Daddy
Thanks Dennis AKA Smoke Daddy 








Thanks for looking- E-Mail me and I will give you the phrase to get free shipping.

[email protected]

http://www.smokedaddyinc.com


----------



## smokedaddy123

Hi Group,

I'd like to introduce myself. I am Dennis, designer and inventor of the Smoke Daddy. I am happy to be advertising on Smoking Meats Forum.

I have been a member for a while, have read many great posts and have had communications with some of it's knowledgeable members.

There have been many positive feedbacks on the Smoke Daddy as well as a few negative ones.

I listen to all feedbacks and have made changes accordingly to improve the Smoke Daddy's function.

The top cap is now redesigned for easy removal and cleaning. The Smoke Daddy comes with an adjustable air flow pump for simple control of smoke volume according to operator preference. It can be turned down or even off for a delicate smoke desirable for cheese. Please note that while the Smoke Daddy or any smoker is in use, the smoking chamber should be well ventilated.

We at Smoke Daddy, Inc. will soon be expanding our product line. Keep an eye on us for great deals on pellet grills and vertical smokers with Smoke Daddy attached.

We are so confident that you will enjoy using your Smoke Daddy that we offer a full refund up to 30 days from purchase.

Feel free to e mail any questions or feedbacks. Please visit my website for more information http://www.smokedaddyinc.com

Thanks, Dennis

*You Provide the Meat and the Heat- SMOKE DADDY Will Provide the Smoke!!!*


----------



## oregon smoker

i just want to say that i have been smoking for years (mostly hot) and in my old place i had room for my "Uncle Rubie" cold smoke generator. when relocating to the new place i just didnot have the room, so i had a struggle on my hands. perfect year round weather for smoking yet what direction to go with for cold smoking. after reviewing a test Jeff had posted on generators during a cheese post i thought i had the answer. upon calling the company directly for information on compatability with my specific needs the person on the phone said "let me get you our tech guy" i thought now here we go and who answered the phone? Dennis, and he got me down the path i needed and i ordered mine that day! i recieved it connected it and wala started smoking right away. i was not to concerned about the 30 day waranty due to you can not pry my Magnum Pig out of my hands. it is completely versital (chunks, pellets,chips, shavings or any combination) i am in no way affiliated with Smoke Daddy nor do i know them other than the one time call and talking to Dennis. i want to thank SMF for their open, unjaded and honest reviews and due to Jeff with SMF and his hard work here we all have a great playground for our shared mission...smoke it all, sort the dust later. i would recomend one of these generators in any size to anyone. i hope i have not tread on any toes with this impromptue review. Tom


----------



## smokedaddy123

This  is an email I received and I would recommend to anyone with a Smoke Daddy to give it a try. I'm  in the process of smoking 25lbs of Summer Sausage overnight with this recommendation.  Thanks John

Hi Dennis, I hope you and your family had a great holiday and are well. I have been doing some more investigating about creosote and achieving thin blue smoke. I think I might have a simple answer to this issue. I have been looking into the production of charcoal and how all the bad gasses and almost all of the particulates are eliminated in the charcoal manufacture. The only charcoal that really eliminates these items is LUMP HARDWOOD CHARCOAL. My suggestion would be after my investigation is to layer a good lump charcoal (royal oak is my choice) and wood pellets only in the smokedaddy and continue to control the volume of smoke with the air flow as is now done. This is a very cost effective alternative to filters or other modifications. I discovered that the fuel source must produce a CLEAN BURNING fire (smolder) to eliminate creosote and heavy particulates from settling on the food in the smoker. Please at least give this a trial run in all the smokedaddy sizes. I think it will be the fix you need. Remember LAYER CHARCOAL,PELLETS,CHARCOAL,PELLETS---AND QUALITY LUMP CHARCOAL ONLY---NO STUBB'S BRAND. Let me know how this works, it should reduce the tar and gunk buildup. I hope I am not a pain to you, I just would like to end the baloney about your product, I think it is extremely practical. GOOD FUEL AND AIR FLOW= CLEAN THIN BLUE SMOKE


----------



## ndallmer

I bought the Big Kahuna smoke generator several weeks ago and tried it out for the first time today. 

I used a mix of pellets and apple hardwood chunks cut into 1/4"+ chunks. The unit worked great! Beautiful blueish smoke poured from the smoker. I had to use a 12" long pipe instead of the standard pipe included with the BK due to my smokehouse wall thickness.

After a couple of hours, I noticed the volume of smoke exiting my smoker was getting lean. After checking the fuel level and pump, the BK was still losing output. So I emptied the generator and inspected the unit. Creosote had clogged the small Venturi tube! I'm trying to figure out what or if I have done anything wrong.

Is there anyone in the forum who could give me a pointer how to keep my Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna smoke generator running longer than a couple of hours without clogging?

Thanks everyone for this forum. TIA

NEAL


----------



## mr t 59874

ndallmer, Welcome to the forum.  I also have the BK and have found that the time of the burn depends greatly on the type of or combination of fuel being used along with the amount of air from the pump.  As the heat increases you can start decreasing the air output and eventually turn it off.  It will take some experimenting to determine the type of smoke and fuel combination desired for a particular product as there will be a difference between smoking cheese and smoking meat.

  The Venturi tube is crimped and has a very small outlet which will make it look like it is clogged.  After using mine scores of times, I merely chip any build up off the tube when  needed.

If you are getting a couple hours while burning hot you are doing good.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## fwismoker

ndallmer said:


> I bought the Big Kahuna smoke generator several weeks ago and tried it out for the first time today.
> 
> I used a mix of pellets and apple hardwood chunks cut into 1/4"+ chunks. The unit worked great! Beautiful blueish smoke poured from the smoker. I had to use a 12" long pipe instead of the standard pipe included with the BK due to my smokehouse wall thickness.
> 
> After a couple of hours, I noticed the volume of smoke exiting my smoker was getting lean. After checking the fuel level and pump, the BK was still losing output. So I emptied the generator and inspected the unit. Creosote had clogged the small Venturi tube! I'm trying to figure out what or if I have done anything wrong.
> 
> Is there anyone in the forum who could give me a pointer how to keep my Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna smoke generator running longer than a couple of hours without clogging?
> 
> Thanks everyone for this forum. TIA
> 
> NEAL


Neal the secret to not getting any type of build up is using lump and chips.  Heat it up screaming hot with lump and then use wood chips and lump...maybe 60/40 wood to lump.   You won't clog anything, i never even have to clean mine.  If you didn't put in the spring baffle make sure to put that in, I just tied mine on with a wire tie and it stays fine.  Email Dennis and have him send you a bottom cap w/ out holes and when you're done  replace the cap and it snuffs out the fire, it'll cool down in minutes....unplug the fan and leave the air hose connected.  Before i got a separate bottom cap w/ out holes i just put a tiny piece of foil tape over the 3 holes and it snuffed out the fire.   

Tom, i suggest you try this also... i love the taste of lump and chips, stay away from pellets in it imo because it doesn't get as good of air flow.  Good airflow, hot fire lead to tasty TBS.


----------



## mr t 59874

FWIsmoker said:


> Tom, i suggest you try this also... i love the taste of lump and chips, stay away from pellets in it imo because it doesn't get as good of air flow.  Good airflow, hot fire lead to tasty TBS.


FWIsmoker,  I do appreciate your input, but you have to realize that the Smoke Daddy was purchased because it produces cold smoke which I use most of the time.  Although I do have to deal with more creosote, over many years I have learned to use it to my advantage and don't always try to achieve TBS.

The following will give you an idea of what I mean.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123840/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management

P.S.  Raised in Anderson, lived South of Warsaw many years.

Tom


----------



## smokedaddy123

Thank you, Mr T 59874, for your understanding of the smoke management of the various smoke generators. You are right, there is way too much emphasis on thin blue smoke. Thin white smoke is not undesirable. I have been trying to clarify the difference between the smoke volume of the different smoke generators. You have nailed it on the head. There is really not much else that needs to be said. I tell all of my customers to use hardwood lump charcoal to achieve a hot burn. The frequent use of small wood pellets alone is the reason I now include an air baffle with all orders. It helps to achieve a hotter burn by creating more air flow. Anyone who purchased a Smoke Daddy previous to this addition may get an air baffle by calling us at (847) 336-1329 or emailing [email protected]

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139474/understanding-smoke-management

I now offer complete hopper assemblies for the DIYers who want to build their own pellet smokers. They feature a push button, digital controller which has a cold smoke setting. For those who desire a greater volume of smoke, a smoke generator of the Pit Master's choice may be added. If interested http://www.pelletprogrill.com

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## oregon smoker

I just have to say!! there are not enough great things you can say about a company or product that works like The Smoke Daddy. once again i needed to contact them with questions and to order a new screen (i can go thru them) and by the time we were done not only did i have the part but they completely updated my Kahuna with the new design and then refused to charge me for anything. I have three different cold smoke generators all being used for different types of smoking but the big boy is used the most.

Again Thanks Dennis for a great product and awsome customer service,

Tom


----------



## okie54

I just added a smoke daddy big Kajuna to my traeger texas grill and was pleased with the results.  

I used a combo of lump hardwood charcoal, hickory chunks and small hickory chips and got a very clean burn with plenty of blue smoke.  

I was really just trying it out and I cold smoked a ribeye and then continued to smoke it with the smoke daddy when I moved to the temp to high.  Really had a nice hickory flavor and the smoke seemed to continue nicely when the grill was set to high.  Normally I won't grill on my traeger as I really look at pellet cookers as smokers and not grills but this time I thought I'd give it a try.  As I said the smoked flavor was good...the grilling aspects not so much.    

Do appreciate the other threads on the subject and particularly the discussion of the use of a step drill bit for boring the hole in the side of the grill.  Helped out a lot.

I also talked to Dennis a few times at Smoke Daddy.  He is the owner of Smoke Daddy (for those that didn't know) and was always extremely helpful in answering my questions.


----------



## Michael Thurman

I just bought the  Big Kahuna (wished I had bought the biggest one) and used it once, seems to go thru the chips pretty fast on high, should I soak the chips, and what is the best brands of chips to use, I used Western Hickory this go around, and they were ok, thanks.


----------



## Michael Thurman

ndallmer said:


> I bought the Big Kahuna smoke generator several weeks ago and tried it out for the first time today.
> 
> I used a mix of pellets and apple hardwood chunks cut into 1/4"+ chunks. The unit worked great! Beautiful blueish smoke poured from the smoker. I had to use a 12" long pipe instead of the standard pipe included with the BK due to my smokehouse wall thickness.
> 
> After a couple of hours, I noticed the volume of smoke exiting my smoker was getting lean. After checking the fuel level and pump, the BK was still losing output. So I emptied the generator and inspected the unit. Creosote had clogged the small Venturi tube! I'm trying to figure out what or if I have done anything wrong.
> 
> Is there anyone in the forum who could give me a pointer how to keep my Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna smoke generator running longer than a couple of hours without clogging?
> 
> Thanks everyone for this forum. TIA
> 
> NEAL


I can only keep my Big Kahuna SD model going for a little over an hour, tube clogs up,and the bottom of it fills with ashes, and chokes itself off,  air pump is weak on top of that, big waste of money, I have been had.


----------



## RCAlan

Michael Thurman said:


> I just bought the  Big Kahuna (wished I had bought the biggest one) and used it once, seems to go thru the chips pretty fast on high, should I soak the chips, and what is the best brands of chips to use, I used Western Hickory this go around, and they were ok, thanks.


The SD Big Kahuna and the larger Magnum P.I.G. are both great smoke generators when used correctly...  Always start with a base of white hot lump charcoal, about 1/3 canister full and then add a mixture dry wood chips and good quality pellets, if you are cold smoking.  If you are hot smoking for a bbq, start with a white hot base of lump charcoal, 1/3 canister full and then add a mixture of 2/3 wood chips and 1/3 charcoal pellets.  Lumberjack has charcoal pellets that are a mixture of charcoal and hickory that are very good.   Using the wood chip/pellet mix, you should get about 2 hours of smoke time before you have to add more wood chips/pellet mixture to the canister.   Once there is good ignition of the wood fuel, then dial down the air pump and you’ll have a nice steady hardwood smoke burn.    Always clean the Big Kahuna and the outlet tube after every use with the included wire brush.  Here’s a few links that have great info about Cold Smoking, smoke generators and smoke management. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/understanding-smoke-management-updated-12-08-14.139474/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-cold-smoking-options-w-q-view.123840/





						AMNPS & Smoke Daddy Myths?
					

Are the following statements facts or myth's?   AMNPS produces no creosote.   Smoke Daddy creates excessive amounts of smoke and creosote making products taste bitter.  The following are the results discovered while cold smoking three country cured hams, but first, the ham that was smoked in...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				








						SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G and Pellet Pro PID upgrade for my PB Austin XL
					

Wow...  Where do I start.?.   Well, I upgraded my PB Austin XL to a Modified Pellet Pro Austin XL.  I added the Pellet Pro 35lb Hopper Assembly with their PID Controller to the Austin XL, I also added the SmokeDaddy Magnum P.I.G. Cold Smoke Generator along with a few other much needed mods.  The...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



I have the SD Magnum P.I.G. on my pellet grill for about a year now and I have no complaints...   Good luck
Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

